# 20 Gallon Desert Vivarium (Leopard Gecko)



## 89Rome (Feb 26, 2010)

Me and my brother threw together this viv one day when we were bored and need something to hold us over until we have time to make our 40 gallon rain forest paludarium. 

Little to no planning went into this project, so I don't know the names of any of the plants in the tank, We picked them up at lowe's. We using cacti potting soil with a layer of gardening fabric, and rocks on top with a little bit of sand in between. (We started with only sand until we did some research and realized it was bad for the tank's inhabitan, a juvenile leopard gecko.)

We are using a 60 watt red heat bulb, a full spectrum cfl for lighting, and two heat pads. 

The leopard gecko was not eating at first because he was a little cold for the first few days, but now we have the temperature up to a level where he is happy, eating, and moving around.


Here is what it looked like with sand...



















http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac127/89RomeTanks/Desert Vivarium/Picture011.jpg

Here's what it looks like now...







































Let us know what you think, even if it's criticism!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to TPT! Very nice setup! I bet that gecko is happy! Just a heads up, a moderater might move this thread to the vivarium and terrarium part of the forum.


----------



## 89Rome (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! The vivarium and paludarium section? Where is that? I don't see it on the forum list. Sounds like my kind of place though


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just go to the "general planted tank discussions" forum. It is a subforum at the very top. Whoops! its labeld "vivarium\terrarium" not paludarium! Sorry! There are paludariums though!


----------



## 89Rome (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! Actually I think I'll repost it over there. CAN AN ADMIN PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD?


----------

